# Ugliest Piece of Kit You've Seen.



## TDK (Oct 17, 2008)

Seeing that hideous new G-Skill ram with the Thermaltake "Ram Orb" on it gave me the idea for this thread.
Post pictures of the "Ugliest" piece of kit you've seen.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 17, 2008)

anything made by asrock.


----------



## TDK (Oct 17, 2008)

Agreed . . . .
Or any motherboard manufacturer that thinks its OK to produce sickly custard coloured boards. There can be no justification surely.


----------



## caleb (Oct 17, 2008)

Hardware color is important?
Oh noez I never look inside my case.


----------



## TDK (Oct 17, 2008)

caleb said:


> Hardware color is important?
> Oh noez I never look inside my case.



Your kidding ?
Maybe you joined the wrong forum ?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 17, 2008)

Gigabyte Cool Rain - RAM cooler 






Fugly


----------



## TDK (Oct 17, 2008)

WTF - That is truly hideous.
I have never seen that before.
Do you think anyone ever bought one ?


----------



## Eternal (Oct 17, 2008)

That thing is truly hideous... I hope nobody got payed for designing that!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 17, 2008)

I hope not 

Maybe it could be modded into a gpu cooler otherwise its bin fodder.


----------



## r9 (Oct 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> anything made by asrock.



+1


----------



## TDK (Oct 17, 2008)

All fan case mod  - - - - WHY ?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 17, 2008)

Not the worst thing in the world but still fugly...


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 17, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUUUGLYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!





http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=7&l2=37&l3=142&l4=0&model=1096&modelmenu=1

It looks like the helmets that cyclists wear in the velodrome :shadedshu


----------



## will (Oct 17, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Not the worst thing in the world but still fugly...



I dunno I kinda like the look of that case in a weird way... apart from that random bit on the top...
+1 on all asus vento cases tho  also thermaltakes new xaser red/black case is pretty fugly imo


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 17, 2008)

Trust a Herefordian to like something that looks like a petrol can.


----------



## will (Oct 17, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Trust a Herefordian to like something that looks like a petrol can.



Hey petrol cans are cool!


----------



## cdawall (Oct 17, 2008)

more the fact that they really sell these in that color than anything else

sadly enough heres the name _ATOP Decorative AT-AP101-GR Green SGCC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case_ decorative? to who?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 17, 2008)

will said:


> Hey petrol cans are cool!



Only when they're exploding!


----------



## will (Oct 17, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Only when they're exploding!



True true!
How about the asus silent square pro cooler, that looks disgusting imo, just a massive orange block:





Oh yeah and stock intel boards...:shadedshu (except maybe skulltrail!)


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 17, 2008)

will said:


> True true!
> How about the asus silent square pro cooler, that looks disgusting imo, just a massive orange block:
> 
> 
> ...



I have that cooler


----------



## will (Oct 17, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I have that cooler



 is it any good?


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 17, 2008)

will said:


> is it any good?



Very quiet and it cooled my X2 6000 quite well but it didn't fit on socket 775 even though it said it does.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 17, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Not the worst thing in the world but still fugly...



 I have this case. It's not ugly, just looks a bit "industrial". Best case I've ever owned BTW


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 17, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I have this case. It's not ugly, just looks a bit "industrial". Best case I've ever owned BTW



+1 

This case rocks. Even if it was neon pink, its so beautiful to work with and cools so well I wouldnt care.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 17, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Very quiet and it cooled my X2 6000 quite well but it didn't fit on socket 775 even though it said it does.



That sucks cause it would look soo good on my DFI board.....






The worst I've seen .....

The goblin on the PoV 9600GT LOL


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 17, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I have this case. It's not ugly, just looks a bit "industrial". Best case I've ever owned BTW



Fair play! I'm not knocking the case's structure and layout just it's aesthetics - beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.  I think it looks 'orrible.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 17, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Fair play! I'm not knocking the case's structure and layout just it's aesthetics - beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.  I think it looks 'orrible.



To each there own.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 17, 2008)

I think this is wierd.


----------



## goober (Oct 17, 2008)

... i dont even know what to say


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 17, 2008)

goober said:


> ... i dont even know what to say



I'd "leaf" that one alone


----------



## goober (Oct 17, 2008)

Sasqui said:


> I'd "leaf" that one alone



LOL nice


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 17, 2008)

^ those ASUS silent knights are wicked coolers, like a flashy-er version of the 9700.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 17, 2008)

I love that HAF case, I wish I had one, from the looks of it it has great c/m and air flow.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 17, 2008)

excellent for H20 setups too!


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 17, 2008)

I would have to say most lower end asus boards.. They dont look to appealing lol Thier mid/high end brown/black ones looks sexy tho.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 17, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> To each there own.



Exactly! 



DrPepper said:


> I think this is wierd.



See, I wouldn't call that ugly tbh. Rather like it.



			
				jbunch07 said:
			
		

> I love that HAF case, I wish I had one, from the looks of it it has great c/m and air flow.



Check out Bit-Tech's review, it's good!


----------



## iStink (Oct 17, 2008)

I think tigger's ram cooler takes the cake here.  That's pretty hideous looking.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 17, 2008)

This takes the fugly prize for motherboards:






And talk about drone (this is a Mac clone):


----------



## mullered07 (Oct 17, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I think this is wierd.



i have the alu version, cools very well is quiet and looks like a beast installed


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 17, 2008)

I think that's the first time I've seen an aluminium cooler look better than a copper one. Nice!


----------



## mullered07 (Oct 17, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I think that's the first time I've seen an aluminium cooler look better than a copper one. Nice!



yea i defo prefer the look of the alu i think its the fins on the copper one make it look a bit too um feminine for my liking speaking of feminine, and im sorry i know some guys have this herelol but if any bit of hardware speaks camp queen here it is 






 oooo suit you sir


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 17, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> if any bit of hardware speaks camp queen here it is



Hahahaaa... it's an e-vagina.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 17, 2008)

Sasqui said:


> I'd "leaf" that one alone





*sigh*


----------



## Evo85 (Oct 17, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Trust a Herefordian to like something that looks like a petrol can.



I plan on ordering the same case the first of November.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 17, 2008)

Evo85 said:


> I plan on ordering the same case the first of November.



I'm in for one of those petrol cans too.  Complete H20 rework, new pump, rad, everything.  Plan on useing my old Koolance controller and integrate it into this case.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 17, 2008)

Evo85 said:


> I plan on ordering the same case the first of November.



Good for you!



			
				Sasqui said:
			
		

> I'm in for one of those petrol cans too. Complete H20 rework, new pump, rad, everything. Plan on useing my old Koolance controller and integrate it into this case.



If it's the Koolance kit I'm thinking of, that would work quite well. Nice one!


----------



## v-zero (Oct 17, 2008)

Sasqui said:


> This takes the fugly prize for motherboards:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really quite like both of these...


----------



## Frick (Oct 17, 2008)

Sasqui said:


> This takes the fugly prize for motherboards:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww, that was cute. It should've been pink though.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 17, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> If it's the Koolance kit I'm thinking of, that would work quite well. Nice one!



It's the PC2 case - it's a customized Chieftech, and pretty decent.  I am going to cannibalize the control PCB and the temp readout from it and put it in the HAF.

The PCB gives some great functions:


Temp probe
Fan control - 3 modes, 2 are automatic
Overheat (system shutoff) protection

I think it also has shut off for pump failure.  If so, I'll have to figure out how to get that working with the Swiftech pump I have sitting in a box.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, this case was actually on sale at newegg at one point.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 17, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, this case was actually on sale at newegg at one point.



Which one, the hideous ASUS, or the pretty floral?


----------



## erocker (Oct 17, 2008)

That floral case looks like my grandma's kitchen curtains!  I don't know if anything can beat that.  That is one hideous case!


----------



## Ripper3 (Oct 17, 2008)

Awww snap! I always miss out on when the awesome looking cases are on sale! That floral one would look so awesome in my room!
*cries*


----------



## niko084 (Oct 17, 2008)

I got you all beat---
http://www.g-news.ch/articles/nhp200nc/


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 17, 2008)

niko084 said:


> I got you all beat---
> http://www.g-news.ch/articles/nhp200nc/



THAT is funny!  Talk about a lightweight chassis.


----------



## zithe (Oct 17, 2008)

tigger said:


> Gigabyte Cool Rain - RAM cooler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I WANT that in my case!
It's so bad! XD

...(I want you inside me) D:


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 17, 2008)

Xion cases dude seriously the tron look is out.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Oct 17, 2008)

tigger said:


> Gigabyte Cool Rain - RAM cooler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap.. Reminds me of an airbox for a BMW I once saw (BMW motorcycle, not car..)


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 17, 2008)

It KINDA looks like a Cruzr shaver haha . . .


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sasqui said:


> Which one, the hideous ASUS, or the pretty floral?



Both, actually.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 17, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I would have to say most lower end asus boards.. They dont look to appealing lol Thier mid/high end brown/black ones looks sexy tho.



agreed . . . and cause you had to bring it up, let's compare:


ASUS upper-end Intel motherboard:








by no means ugli 



ASUS lower-end Intel motherboard:









bleh.


----------



## TUngsten (Oct 18, 2008)

Sasqui said:


> Hahahaaa... it's an e-vagina.



LOL that is too funny, I just choked on my lasagna!


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010090007 50008348&name=XClio

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133056
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146025
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144151

I would rather use a cheap case that actually looks good on the eye, rather than something that has enough fans to suck in babies... -.-


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 18, 2008)

^ Those NZXT Apollos are gorgeous cases!  BLASPHEMY!


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 18, 2008)

I beg to differ


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 18, 2008)

SimFreak47 said:


> I beg to differ



I know its my opinion, but there is definitely something wrong with you that you do not like NZXT's.


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 18, 2008)

IMO, they're soooooo fugly


----------



## zithe (Oct 18, 2008)

What the hell? Is ugly cheap?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 18, 2008)

The Antec 900 and Thermaltake Armor actually look very good in person.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...scription=IN WIN IW-F430.RL Red Computer Case

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...iption=RAIDMAX O² ATX-302K Pink Computer Case

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...GP Green Computer Case With Side Panel Window
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...P Yellow Computer Case With Side Panel Window

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...GN Green Computer Case With Side Panel Window

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...Computer Case With Side Panel Window - Retail

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...n Orange Computer Case With Side Panel Window *This case is priced at $720 on Newegg!!!*


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 18, 2008)

I've seen the TT Armor, and IMO, it's craptastic

No offense to anyone who has one..


----------



## AsRock (Oct 18, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> The Antec 900 and Thermaltake Armor actually look very good in person.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...scription=IN WIN IW-F430.RL Red Computer Case
> 
> ...




Yes they do. Sweet ass cooling they have too



SimFreak47 said:


> I've seen the TT Armor, and IMO, it's craptastic
> 
> No offense to anyone who has one..



I do hate the shiny front  but thats easy solved ..


I pretty much dislike any thing with a melted looks and plastic look to it.  Really dislike most modems and routers today like the Netgear look they still have the classy look to some of there stuff.

The nice
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122111

The Ugly
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122140


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125225

WTF Gigabyte?!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 18, 2008)

I absolutely hate the Antec 900 in every-way. Horrible, horrible case. 300 is far better.


----------



## ktr (Oct 18, 2008)

Abit and there shit brown motherboards.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 18, 2008)

ktr said:


> Abit and there shit brown motherboards.



LOL!


----------



## farlex85 (Oct 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> Xion cases dude seriously the tron look is out.



 I'm still using that case. I actually like the look, got tired of the blue that's in everything, and it was cheap (also before I even thought of modding cases). Functionally it's a disaster though. The two fans that came w/ it were both exhaust, and the front ports broke almost immediately.  No space either. I can't wait to get a new one.


----------



## zithe (Oct 18, 2008)

Anything that resembles a jet engine must be KEPT AWAY FROM CATS. http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...s Finish Computer Case With Side Panel Window


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 18, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Not the worst thing in the world but still fugly...



I agree that is fugly but I kind of like the Ashtray on top.  Oh, that's not an ashtray...my bad! J/K 

I would have to say that every case I've seen by Asus, especially the Vento series, are ugly.


----------



## Exavier (Oct 22, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> Xion cases dude seriously the tron look is out.



LOLOLOL, I have this case...
what can I say, it was cheap! £20! hahaha
but yeah, it is pretty crap, I have to run it with the side off because my Xig doesn't fit..


----------

